# Show off your catchbox



## bayrat

WHOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TOO MAKE THE #1 CACHBOX.
THANKS BAYRAT BRUCE N.Y L.I.


----------



## Hrawk

Here's my smaller indoor catch box. About 300 x 300 mm.


----------



## Hrawk

Another pic, using it outdoors this time


----------



## NaturalFork

Here is my simple setup. Posted in this thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12340-my-cheap-easy-very-portable-catchboxstop/page__hl__%2Bcatchbox+%2Bpvc__fromsearch__1


----------



## Bob Fionda

Here is mine


----------



## Bob Fionda

...and this is one for outdoor


----------



## Hrawk

Awesome setup Bob!

Is that an old suit bag hanging on the second one ?


----------



## pop shot

Here's mine- it's in the first 15 seconds of the can shooting contest for slingshotleague.com. it's an old shoyu barrel with the side cut out. I'm gonna put in a ammo return to a magnetic bowl when i get around to it. i like it because it was free, and it works very well. it also keeps the interior dry when it dumps rain. However, i am going to steal bob's method of toggling the stick with fabric into holes on the sides of the box. you so smart, Bob.


----------



## Rayshot




----------



## Hrawk

Nice Ray, looks like an upside down deck chair!

Hmmm, deck chair, brb.


----------



## Rayshot

Hrawk said:


> Nice Ray, looks like an upside down deck chair!
> 
> Hmmm, deck chair, brb.


Cool. I can let it double as a deck chair. Awesome, thanks Hrawk!


----------



## Knoll

@ Rayshot ... saw yours in a previous post & meaning to copy that design. Too many intentions, too little time.


----------



## erlkonig

folding catchbox


----------



## Hrawk

I really like that one, nice and portable, lightweight and would certainly get the job done.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Hrawk said:


> Awesome setup Bob!
> 
> Is that an old suit bag hanging on the second one ?


Yes, an old travel bag that i use to collect ammos too.


----------



## wildwilly

I posted this one a few monts back but i st_ll use it when i shoot_
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:8986]


----------



## pop shot

Made a new one, this one dominates the old one, and i don't have to bend over to pick up the ammo! It's a tub that had a defect, we had to rip it out after it was installed,_ I couldn't bring myself to throw it away. Good thing i didn't!_


----------



## Knoll

@Pop Shot ...


----------



## Rayshot

The strips are a good feature.


----------



## Bon

Hrawk said:


> Here's my smaller indoor catch box. About 300 x 300 mm.


Hrawk, what is the material inside, behind the PVC pipe?

Thanks,


----------



## Hrawk

Bon said:


> Hrawk, what is the material inside, behind the PVC pipe?


It's a piece of rubber backed carpet sitting in front of a 2" piece of foam rubber.

Welcome to the forums man, be sure to drop a post in the welcome section and introduce yourself


----------



## M.J

Here's a little vid about mine:


----------



## 1912

Here's my contribution












http://img585.images...5/dsc04826v.jpg
http://img46.imagesh...8/dsc04827z.jpg
http://img684.images...8/dsc04830p.jpg
http://img857.images...5/dsc04832o.jpg
http://img821.images...5/dsc04825k.jpg
http://img38.imagesh...5/dsc04823q.jpg
http://img593.images...0/dsc04824p.jpg


----------



## Charles

I readily admit that I stole the idea of a pvc based catchbox from someone on this forum ... thanks NaturalFork!!! Here is a photo of mine:










I simply used 2 layers of denim yard goods draped over the crossbar between the uprights. Since the fabric is wider than the Rough Tote box, it acts as a sort of funnel to channel the shot into the box. I have to put toweling or other material in the bottom of the box to keep the ammo from bouncing out. My one innovation is to cut all the pieces so they will fit into the Rough Tote box; for example, you can see the joints on the uprights. I have used deck screws to hold some of the fittings to the pipe sections, but only drilled holes in other fittings, which are pinned in place to the pipes by loose fitting nails. The nails can be removed with fingers for disassembly. I have the joints lettered so it is a snap to put it all together again. Placed in the box, with lid fitted, it can be stored away, or hauled off to wherever.The whole thing is super light and easy to move. When I want to recover the shot, I just take the toweling out of the bottom of the box, and pour the shot into a yogurt container. Cheap, cheap ... easy, easy.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork

Charles said:


> I readily admit that I stole the idea of a pvc based catchbox from someone on this forum ... thanks NaturalFork!!! Here is a photo of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply used 2 layers of denim yard goods draped over the crossbar between the uprights. Since the fabric is wider than the Rough Tote box, it acts as a sort of funnel to channel the shot into the box. I have to put toweling or other material in the bottom of the box to keep the ammo from bouncing out. My one innovation is to cut all the pieces so they will fit into the Rough Tote box; for example, you can see the joints on the uprights. I have used deck screws to hold some of the fittings to the pipe sections, but only drilled holes in other fittings, which are pinned in place to the pipes by loose fitting nails. The nails can be removed with fingers for disassembly. I have the joints lettered so it is a snap to put it all together again. Placed in the box, with lid fitted, it can be stored away, or hauled off to wherever.The whole thing is super light and easy to move. When I want to recover the shot, I just take the toweling out of the bottom of the box, and pour the shot into a yogurt container. Cheap, cheap ... easy, easy.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Nice! I recently started using a sheet as opposed to the shirts I posted originally and I also have it funneling into a bucket. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rapier

Ahhh the funneling... We like the funneling!
Great innovation this idea
Good job boyos

"hey, whatch where I'm goin'"


----------



## jskeen

thought I'd go ahead and post a couple of pics as a "don't do it this way" in case anybody was thinking of doing one like this.

The sloped roof and hanging the shirt at an angle inside the box does not have the intended effect of bouncing the ammo down instead of back out when you hit the material. I've tried several versions of tight, loose, single shirt, several together, different anchor points, and unfortunately none of them seem to be able to drop the full range of ammo I use straight down instead of back out the front of the box. A deeper box with the material hung vertically would probably be a better bet, but either the overall size would need to increase or the opening would need to be smaller (which I didn't want).

So the mark 2 version shown here is relegated to temporary status while the mark 3 is undergoing mental gestation.


----------



## Rayshot

jskeen said:


> thought I'd go ahead and post a couple of pics as a "don't do it this way" in case anybody was thinking of doing one like this.
> 
> The sloped roof and hanging the shirt at an angle inside the box does not have the intended effect of bouncing the ammo down instead of back out when you hit the material. I've tried several versions of tight, loose, single shirt, several together, different anchor points, and unfortunately none of them seem to be able to drop the full range of ammo I use straight down instead of back out the front of the box. A deeper box with the material hung vertically would probably be a better bet, but either the overall size would need to increase or the opening would need to be smaller (which I didn't want).
> 
> So the mark 2 version shown here is relegated to temporary status while the mark 3 is undergoing mental gestation.


You have a point on the depth of a slanted hanging material. the material has to be attached the the very bottom and back of a slanted box.

I haven't tried it, It seems the strips of material instead of a sheet may be the best way to dampen the throw back a material gives. The strips will be my next test for the ultimate in catchbox composition.


----------



## Classic Slingshot

well in this video appears what i use lol is ugly but works


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I have been using this one for several years. Of course it don't look quite as nice anymore. The tee-shirts will last thousands of shiots. -- Tex


----------



## pop shot

The old one, which works really well aside from scooping shots off the bottom of a barrel...

and the new one, which is bigger, at eye level, and easier to retrieve ammo. it rolls out the bottom, into the blue thing which is slanted toward a mechanic's magnet bowl. *message to neighbors edited for sensitive folks. I find that 4 tshirts cut like a hula skirt with tentacles works much better than a flat panel of fabric. flat panels produce more bounce outs than the jellyfish layers


----------



## Danny0663

hahaha do i win the "Ghetto" catchbox award?









This is my indoor catch box that i shoot at from 7-8m distance inside my parents garage.









Fresh soup can is always fun to shoot


----------



## Aras

jskeen said:


> thought I'd go ahead and post a couple of pics as a "don't do it this way" in case anybody was thinking of doing one like this.
> 
> The sloped roof and hanging the shirt at an angle inside the box does not have the intended effect of bouncing the ammo down instead of back out when you hit the material. I've tried several versions of tight, loose, single shirt, several together, different anchor points, and unfortunately none of them seem to be able to drop the full range of ammo I use straight down instead of back out the front of the box. A deeper box with the material hung vertically would probably be a better bet, but either the overall size would need to increase or the opening would need to be smaller (which I didn't want).
> 
> So the mark 2 version shown here is relegated to temporary status while the mark 3 is undergoing mental gestation.


one does not simply put a Pink Floyd t-shirt as a backstop :/


----------



## philly

I've posted a thread on this but thought it fit well here for those that havent seen it.
Philly


----------



## Hrawk

newconvert said:


> Dont your get alot of RTS with this one?


None at all.

The front is a piece of cardboard, there is then a 30mm empty space followed by a sheet of 50mm layer of high density foam which is covered in a layer of thera band gold.

The foam by itself was getting chewed up pretty quick but with the latex cover now it lasts practically forever.

EDIT: Oh wait, yes that was an old pic and did get the occasional bounce out. All fixed now.


----------



## newconvert

Hrawk said:


> Dont your get alot of RTS with this one?


None at all.

The front is a piece of cardboard, there is then a 30mm empty space followed by a sheet of 50mm layer of high density foam which is covered in a layer of thera band gold.

The foam by itself was getting chewed up pretty quick but with the latex cover now it lasts practically forever.

EDIT: Oh wait, yes that was an old pic and did get the occasional bounce out. All fixed now.
[/quote]hmmmmm i really need one like this


----------



## Hrawk

Then of course there is my new catch box which I think you may have already seen.


----------



## newconvert

Bob Fionda said:


> ...and this is one for outdoor


cool setup BOB looks like Hawaii


----------



## newconvert

erlkonig said:


> folding catchbox


did you make or buy this one it look really versitile


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> The old one, which works really well aside from scooping shots off the bottom of a barrel...
> 
> and the new one, which is bigger, at eye level, and easier to retrieve ammo. it rolls out the bottom, into the blue thing which is slanted toward a mechanic's magnet bowl. *message to neighbors edited for sensitive folks. I find that 4 tshirts cut like a hula skirt with tentacles works much better than a flat panel of fabric. flat panels produce more bounce outs than the jellyfish layers


love the barrel


----------



## Beanflip

Here is what I use.


----------



## lightleak

Hey guys, here's mine:


----------



## newconvert

oops, i thought we were talking about something else here.............................. never mind, i'm so embarrassed!


----------



## newconvert

lightleak said:


> Hey guys, here's mine:


i like this one, seems there are plenty o these in my neighborhood, gonna have to give it a try!


----------



## Scrambler84

newconvert said:


> Hey guys, here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just Funny LOL on that hopefully never hit that target Because all my Neighbors know I shoot..
> LOL....


i like this one, seems there are plenty o these in my neighborhood, gonna have to give it a try!
[/quote]


----------



## Aras

here's mine








thanks to Rayshot's design, really happy with it!


----------



## JetBlack

made this out of a pillow case, dowel, coffee can, nylon from gutted paracord and a box i was using to shoot my blowgun darts into. duck taped the top flaps open to give it more depth, its a short box.


----------



## Kipken

Here is mine I made from PVC, I posted this about a month ago..
Kip


----------



## JLS:Survival

jskeen said:


> thought I'd go ahead and post a couple of pics as a "don't do it this way" in case anybody was thinking of doing one like this.
> 
> The sloped roof and hanging the shirt at an angle inside the box does not have the intended effect of bouncing the ammo down instead of back out when you hit the material. I've tried several versions of tight, loose, single shirt, several together, different anchor points, and unfortunately none of them seem to be able to drop the full range of ammo I use straight down instead of back out the front of the box. A deeper box with the material hung vertically would probably be a better bet, but either the overall size would need to increase or the opening would need to be smaller (which I didn't want).
> 
> So the mark 2 version shown here is relegated to temporary status while the mark 3 is undergoing mental gestation.


Nice catch box, i see you sacrificed the Pink Floyd shirt


----------



## 3danman

Been wondering the same methods of catchboxing. Great rigs!

3DM


----------



## Incomudro

This is my revised catchbox.
Since it's inception, I've added cross braces to the uprights as well as stapled a curtain along the frame as opposed to simply draping a towel over the frame as I did initially.
The target is a plastic coffee can lid, and I've affixed a self adhesive target label to the lid.


----------



## newconvert

Incomudro said:


> This is my revised catchbox.
> Since it's inception, I've added cross braces to the uprights as well as stapled a curtain along the frame as opposed to simply draping a towel over the frame as I did initially.
> The target is a plastic coffee can lid, and I've affixed a self adhesive target label to the lid.
> View attachment 18292


hey i remember this one, seems like it has new clothes? love the diagonal stiff arm lol


----------



## Incomudro

newconvert said:


> This is my revised catchbox.
> Since it's inception, I've added cross braces to the uprights as well as stapled a curtain along the frame as opposed to simply draping a towel over the frame as I did initially.
> The target is a plastic coffee can lid, and I've affixed a self adhesive target label to the lid.
> View attachment 18292


hey i remember this one, seems like it has new clothes? love the diagonal stiff arm lol
[/quote]

Hey, thanks for fixing this image for me newconvert!
Yes, I took your advice on the diagonals - it was something that I knew I should have done, but I was too lazy and unsure of my _very_ limited carpentry skills - and didn't know if I should try.
I figured it was "good enough."
Well, your advice kept echoing through my head eveerytime I looked at this frame.
Once I braced it, stapling a more permanent catch material seemed like a natural evolution.


----------



## newconvert

Incomudro said:


> This is my revised catchbox.
> Since it's inception, I've added cross braces to the uprights as well as stapled a curtain along the frame as opposed to simply draping a towel over the frame as I did initially.
> The target is a plastic coffee can lid, and I've affixed a self adhesive target label to the lid.
> View attachment 18292


hey i remember this one, seems like it has new clothes? love the diagonal stiff arm lol
[/quote]

Hey, thanks for fixing this image for me newconvert!
Yes, I took your advice on the diagonals - it was something that I knew I should have done, but I was too lazy and unsure of my _very_ limited carpentry skills - and didn't know if I should try.
I figured it was "good enough."
Well, your advice kept echoing through my head eveerytime I looked at this frame.
Once I braced it, stapling a more permanent catch material seemed like a natural evolution.
[/quote]well it look s great, nice work, the problem with evolution is that it never stops lol


----------



## jskeen

JLS:Survival said:


> thought I'd go ahead and post a couple of pics as a "don't do it this way" in case anybody was thinking of doing one like this.
> 
> The sloped roof and hanging the shirt at an angle inside the box does not have the intended effect of bouncing the ammo down instead of back out when you hit the material. I've tried several versions of tight, loose, single shirt, several together, different anchor points, and unfortunately none of them seem to be able to drop the full range of ammo I use straight down instead of back out the front of the box. A deeper box with the material hung vertically would probably be a better bet, but either the overall size would need to increase or the opening would need to be smaller (which I didn't want).
> 
> So the mark 2 version shown here is relegated to temporary status while the mark 3 is undergoing mental gestation.


Nice catch box, i see you sacrificed the Pink Floyd shirt
[/quote]

Yes, after many years of faithful service, that particular Floydian Garment had reached the end of it's useful life in it's primary function. Rather than simply consign it to the garbage or disassemble it into grease rags, I elected to allow it to continue to serve in a secondary capacity as long as possible. Once it is no longer serviceable, It will be honorably cremated rather than trashed.


----------



## Incomudro

newconvert said:


> This is my revised catchbox.
> Since it's inception, I've added cross braces to the uprights as well as stapled a curtain along the frame as opposed to simply draping a towel over the frame as I did initially.
> The target is a plastic coffee can lid, and I've affixed a self adhesive target label to the lid.
> View attachment 18292


hey i remember this one, seems like it has new clothes? love the diagonal stiff arm lol
[/quote]

Hey, thanks for fixing this image for me newconvert!
Yes, I took your advice on the diagonals - it was something that I knew I should have done, but I was too lazy and unsure of my _very_ limited carpentry skills - and didn't know if I should try.
I figured it was "good enough."
Well, your advice kept echoing through my head eveerytime I looked at this frame.
Once I braced it, stapling a more permanent catch material seemed like a natural evolution.
[/quote]well it look s great, nice work, the problem with evolution is that it never stops lol
[/quote]

That's right!
Because now I can add several screw eyes to mount more than one target.
Also, you may notice that there is a towel on the bottom of the catchbox.
That is because a shot can suddenly tighten the backdrop and trampoline the ammo that is sitting on the bottom out of the catchbox.
My next step will be a larger backstop that I will install with pleats to prevent this from happening.


----------



## jayw81

Here's my first crack at a Catchbox that I knocked together this arvo...






























Seems to work ok and drops MOST of the ammo into the pouch.

Cheers

Jay


----------



## Dry Creek

would a canvas tarp hold up to shooting itwith 50 caliber steel at 25 yds


----------



## jayw81

Depends how heavy duty the canvas is. I have shot this canvas at point blank range with 16mm lead balls with no problem









Another good source of canvas is old sails or used painters drop sheets.

Jay


----------



## JetBlack

jayw81 said:


> Depends how heavy duty the canvas is. I have shot this canvas at point blank range with 16mm lead balls with no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another good source of canvas is old sails or used painters drop sheets.
> 
> Jay


Thats what I was thinking the canvas has to be thick and just as important free moving. I was hitting dbl layer canvas near a fench from about 25 yrds and the bottom was dragging to much, every 7/16 and 1/2 inch ball went through. Once adjusted not one made it past.


----------



## Bostradamus

catch




__
Bostradamus


__
May 25, 2012


__
3



my 15 minute fix to losing all my ammo!!





here's mine i keep in the back yard...


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Canvas did not last any time in my catch box before it had a hole. With carpet my first shot went through it. Nylon net lasted about 900 shots before a hole and towels bout 600 shots. I have tried everything that you can think of. I have shot two tee shirts with a piece of tip stop nylon behind them for years now that has been shot thousands of times without any hole. About one in fifty shots will bounce out of my box when I am shooting 1/2 inch steel at about 200 FPS. Of course it depends on how fast your slingshot is shooting also. A catch box works best when the shot is 3/8 or larger and is shot at 240 FPS or slower. I just tip the box and roll the shot to the front to scoop them up. -- Tex


----------



## Dry Creek

I just returned from shooting the new canvas tarp that I purchased this morning. Shooting at it from 75 feet marbles did not penetrate it. So I shot it with 3/8 inch steel shot. Guess what happened. They all went through. But only one layer. I think I should have just bought a sheet of plywood instead, but I have no way of hauling it . Oh well please check out my range that I am setting up and tell me what you think. Any advice on getting some people interested in shooting in my area would be greatly appreciated.Thanks to this forum and all of your help I am now hooked on slingshots, Don
My page: http://drycreekfarm.org


----------



## Jakerock

Pretty fancy I know...


----------



## Jaxter

Aras said:


> here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to Rayshot's design, really happy with it!


How does this style of catch box catch the ammo?


----------



## aeDING

This is mine, I just finished the Project, AND the instructable. I'm really pleased with how effective it is.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Slingshot-Backstop-or-Catch-box/


----------



## robirt55

Here is a link to my catch. It rather large and I am quite proud of it. I built it without even drilling any holes into the wood work or anywhere else for that matter all existing places, and most are not tied.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630047242188/


----------



## newconvert

Jakerock said:


> Pretty fancy I know...


BLING


----------



## reppans




----------



## The Warrior

Some good ideas here. Gonna have to make something.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

You guy that have not tried T-shirts are missing something. I'll tell you I tried everything before I settled on T-shirts. I have been shooting T-shirts for 8 years now. At a moderate rate of speed and ammo 7/16 inch or larger they last forever. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband

I agree,nothing better then T-shirts! Flatband


----------



## Geko

same for me. i tested much stuff and nothing is better.
only hexnuts and sliced cans are problem on t-shirts.

geko


----------



## fsa46




----------



## Cjw

This is my catch box.I posted it before.I had it made by a/c sheet metal worker on job site. It's 3 feet high by 4 feet wide.Its angled at the back in case you get a stray shot its directed down and not back at you. The bottom is sloped down at the back so the shot roll back to 10 inch rod magnets that line the back.so all you do is remove the magnets and scrape the shot off.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Good looking catch box! -- Tex


----------



## jskeen

SWEET! Love the steel ductwork for material! Might be a little noisy but should last forever. I have a wooden version something like that. It's the second complete rebuild and has had a couple of mod's since construction.

I started out with several variations of hanging tshirts, per Tex, but kept getting bounce outs with various sizes of shot and speeds, eventually I ended up hanging 3 or 4 shirt from a rod, and slicing them into strips vertically about 3 or 4 inches wide. This finally solved the bounce outs no matter what size shot i used, or how fast or slow it was moving. (needless to say, old worn out tshirts are in very good supply around here for some odd reason). If that's not the case for you, a quick trip to the local goodwill or the like will net you a whole bag of them for very small money, if not for free if you tell somebody there that you are interested in shirts that are too ragged to sell, as they usually discard them according to my local goodwill store.


----------



## Cjw

My catch box has 2 3/8 rods that run the width of it. On the rear rod is a bath towel on the front rod is a bath towel cut into strips to slow shot down.


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Mine is an ongoing experiment...


----------



## Tex-Shooter

JS, It sounds like you had the T-shirts too close to the front of the box or just too many layers. Another thing that causes bounce outs is the floor of the box. I have a piece of shag carpet trimmed to fit and turned upside down on the floor of my box. -- Tex


----------



## mrpaint

Pawpawsailor said:


> Mine is an ongoing experiment...


this is a great thing pawpaw, excellent design and execution. when might they be available for sale?


----------



## Pawpawsailor

mrpaint said:


> Mine is an ongoing experiment...


this is a great thing pawpaw, excellent design and execution. when might they be available for sale?
[/quote]

I'm not selling these, but I gave the design to a lady at a local fabric store called Lasting Creations. You can call Mrs. Charlotte Ashley directly and order from her. The number is 251-267-2118. She charges $65.00 for Sunbrella and $50.00 for heavy Duck Canvass. This does not include the dowel rod, the sacrificial drop cloth, or the cord for hanging it and for the target can.


----------



## parnell

I finally built the catchbox I have wanted. I don't remember if the design was from on the forum or from on YouTube, but I am quite happy with it. I think I will have to make a smaller more portable one in the future. This is approximately 4' tall by 3' wide.

I also think that this thread needed some resurrection. So lets see what you have got.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

Mine is a bicycle rack that goes of the back of a car, It was perfect shape already and took me 10 minutes to make.


----------



## JEFF BURG

i just made this today and it works real good made it out of an old table stand and some carpet and two tee shirts.


----------



## Jack1

Here's a look at what I'm using. It's a plastic 55-gallon barrel. It was easy to cut. I put a curtain of t-shirts in it. Full t-shirts made the ammo bounce out so I cut them into strips and very little ammo bounces out now. It's light weight and can be used outside or inside. The barrel cost me $20 at a place in Santa Rosa CA.

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Teh

I have only my portable ball catch, with 7 and 8mm steelballs it works perfect and it fits in my backpack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I try, but she won't let me


----------



## V-alan-tine

So many good ideas.


----------



## Can-Opener

Here is my catch box. I originally wanted the large side as a big shooting gallery. I could never stop the bounce out so I switched and went with the narrow side. Now with three layers of fabrics in there I have very little bounce out. I do shoot fast and usually 1/2" ammo so maybe that is why I had to go so deep. This is working great for me now.


----------



## erniepc1

Here's what stops most of my shots. Had a few oops shots before padding the front frame and took out a cross member but all ok now.


----------



## Tag

Charles has an excellent video on two different styles. I have made a couple of the one made of PVC pipe, which folds up for easy transporting.


----------



## Susi

Suggestions

1. Save ammo. If you're shooting in grass or gravel you will have bounce outs occasionally from your catch box, so put a large piece of plastic sheet like PE sheet cheap at a hardware store or an old bed sheet IN FRONT of your catch box to catch hopefully the bounce outs. Bounce outs occur when a target can or semi solid object is hit and the ball simply bounced off, and when a target is hit when the target turns to an angle and the ball bounces about and exits. Plastic bottles are tough to pierce and bounce outs are guaranteed, pop cans are so thin, ammo penetrates 1 or both sides so it's kept in the box.

2. I get wild shots sometimes when experimenting with stance and equipment that hit the box instead of the cloth and they bounce right back at me or at some angle, losing the ball. A sheet of plastic in front of the box, say 3 meters, would save at least some bounce outs.

3. Noise. A dull thump is much less noise than a lawn mower. If the wuss do wish to communicate, remind them of their lawn mower and that you don't complain so STHU.

4. Throw away styrofoam plates make excellent targets, for when a ball hits, it makes a nice hole you can see from a distance and they emit no noise when hit as would cans, old army helmets etc..

5. Make the catch box BIG. And behind it put another cloth hung so it coversyet more of what the catch box does not...sort of a back stop for your catch box. it also will mask the catch box for clandestine shooting practice in wuss neighborhoods.

6. Right before shooting go down the street a half block or so and insert a cherry bomb fuze into a filterless cigarette (Camel), then do two more, light them as you walk gingerly back to your home. A cig gives you about 10 minutes time delay. This anonymous explosions will distract the wuss' attention the other direction and a dull thump of your ammo hitting cloth won't seem as bad. Glad we live in the country side, zero wuss. We do put the catch box in the garage and shoot from the outside, not for noise supression but to catch bounce outs. Out of 100 rds we get maybe five or six bounce outs.

7. Foam, any foam, when hit will tear up.

8. Make sure the catch box is not in line with houses or people. Afterall, common sence is just that.

9. Noise. Play the William Tell Overature loud as you shoot to mask the dull thump. When the wuss complain, turn off the sound and continue shooting. They'll be relieved you aren't playing the William Tell Overature and the dull thump will go relatively unnoticed. Link.. 



 in case you don't have a CD. Fast forward to 8.45. Alternative is the 1812 Overature 



 and this version has the cannons. A third alternative to mask noise would be Chuck's choice, 



 A WEE bit of Scot'sh pipes 'n droooms. Music to his ears but would scare the fleas off my dogs and wake up a sick man in Kentucky, much less mask slingshot reports.

"I shot an arrow into the air.

It fell to Earth I know not where.

Years later I found it in the end of a friend."


----------



## Susi

For a quick cheepie once I used a heavy cardboard washing machine box, laid on its side with the open end facing me the shooter. I put a bunch of wadded up plastic wrap, the stuff they wrap palates of merchandise with, inside the box in plastic bags. Arrows won't pierce it let along SS ammo and no bounce outs. The plastic film absorbes the shock of impact and the balls won't penetrate it making retrieving the balls easy.

My catchbox courtesy of Chuck has a false floor that tilts to one corner and delivers spent ammo into a cup that's right outside the box...easy, fast ammo retrieval.

We also tried the slanted roof design to bounce spent ammo that accidently went through the cloth barrier downward into the trap. We rethought it after it was made however and it would have been better to have just used a square box instead of a slanted roof. It would have afforded more depth and less bounce outs. The targets are about six inches inside the box and that's not enough, we'd like at least a foot or more. See my gallery for the catch box. Susi.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Mine is made from a light weight tarp, duct tape and four 1" wooden dowels on a 3/4" PVC pipe frame. It has a twin size sheet folded in half hanging in the back.


----------



## Byudzai

Last night I took some cable, an eyescrew, a buckle thinger, and a fitted sheet and made this. It honestly wasn't until I hung the fitted sheet up that I realized it looks sort of like a pitcher plant when hanging.



















To my surprise, 95% of my shots fell neatly into the pocket of the sheet. One or two did escape, so I put a little basket in front of the sheet and that caught the 3 more out of 100 that bounced out.

Best part about it, compared to my big cardboard wardrobe box creation, is that it tucks out of the way.










Here's the hook end.


----------



## Kalevala

And here is my catch box which I just got ready.

Works just nice.


----------



## Sharpshooter II

i cant upload a pic of mine at the minute but mines an old set of draws i have ripped out the draws and put an old sheet we use for decorating over its


----------



## Dr Dave

I use a old recycling bin with a hand towel in front. The orange cloth is microfiber and only there for target contrast. I only shoot indoors.


----------



## Dr Dave

For some unknown reason I can't add the photo. Sorry. The bin is about 18x28 inches.


----------



## Chimes

Eh... My first catch box I made with an old tee-shirt and some stiff metal clothes hangers.. I straightened out the clothes hanger, then put it through the bottom of the shirt (Hem?) going all the way around and making a loop out of it. Then I tied the sleeves shut, along with the neck, then you form the opening to whatever you want it to be, such as a circle, oval, square... Normally I'll just hang a can in front of it, I have been thinking about making one with a wooden frame too. I'll fashion one up later and put up a picture of it, don't have the other one with me atm. I'm sure you guys could add your own twist to it, making it better.. To me it's just nice and simple, easy to store too!

Here's a picture of one I just made..


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Made from a repurposed pallet, a couple-o-few 2X4's, some corrugated sheet metal and the dingiest towels I could round up. Oh yeah, and one metal bucket (makes a great sound as the marbles drop in). The box sits 55' away from my deck railing and about 20' below. The last pic is zoomed in from the deck. The box just sits snugly on the frame. Bout killed myself carrying it down the hill. Now I pay my kid $1 to go get me the marbles from the trap. She thinks it's a sweet deal. Me too!


----------



## Tag

Nice!!!! At least you have trees, all we have is windmills. Looks like a perfect landscape.


----------



## oldmiser

Nice job my friend ..yet very simple..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Aries666

fsa46 said:


>


????Now that's a catch box!


----------



## leon13

Made me a portable catch box out of some material I had laying around the design is "borrowed" hope you like it. Packet up this one i's under 500 gram,hung up between a tree it's perfect. Size is 70x70x40 cm has 4 attachments for shirts/etc. and 3-5 loops for targets. I have put a foam plate in the ground for experimenting some silencer habits ;-) the orange one was youse'd at the slingshot meeting in Witten this year and went to some heavy 3 day testing (way to manny shots  and made it save and sound without a dent home. No lead 12mm or 25mm steel could do a scratch on it.



















Cheers


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Man Fabian, those rule!


----------



## Teach

Actually I think you will find that the lighter the material such as a T shirt the better. The heavier material does not absorb the energy the same way.......it stops the ball for sure but at great stress to itself whereas lighter material gives and absorbs the energy by giving with the ball and stopping it over a greater distance thereby slowing it down more slowly with less stress to itself and thereby lasting longer before a ball pokes it's way through the backstop material.

A point of reference; those light plastic bags you get in the grocery store will stop an arrow equipped with target tips (no broadheads) better than anything out there by absorbing the energy from the arrow compressing one layer at a time slowing the arrow down bit by bit layer by layer. Yet a burlap sack full of plastic bags will stop an arrow effortlessly. And you can remove that arrow from the bag with just your thumb and forefinger.

Think absorption rather than stopping of the projectiles energy.


----------



## tassie

Here's mine,made from Jarrah,a hardwood used for making furniture,i dismantled a leather sofa which i replaced and completely dismantled it kept the leather and the Jarrah wood..


----------



## BAT

Hi!!

Here is the one I´m using, made out of PVC, I already posted this on other section, but I wanted to show it off :naughty:


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I made a catch box out of scrap lumber, old blue jeans hung over a piece of rebar for a catch cloth.

...and another smaller one from an old washing machine body. The later with green wood frame and legs, has a set of casters in the back to roll it around to position it. It's light weight and rolls around like a hand truck on the casters to put it away or position it.

It's also made/installed a couple twirly gig innertube targets, rotating on a rod attached to the washing machine body, over which I put garden hose to protect it. This was a present to my only fellow slingshoter here. Afterall, he gave me the junk washer to scavenge parts from...fitting he should get at least a catch box out of it. I got the motor, pump and a wad of springs and screws..and recycled the plastic and misc. metal at the scrap yard.

PS. Alfie (the slngshot eater) the alfa male, is always well dressed. His natural built in tux is handsome attire, don'tcha think? He was born on Valentine's Day morning 2014 in our laundry room where I set up a big ole cardboard box "hooch" for his mom to birth six puppies. He is coincidentally Lab looking but hasn't a speck of Laborador in him and he doesn't like water. He's about as cool a dog as I ever had. He sleeps with Susi, his mom sleeps with me. Sometimes if it's warm at night they both sleep on the floor and I get to sleep with my wife! I think Alfie will live at least 15 years which would make me about 84 when he passes away...given he goes to the happy hunting grounds before I do!


----------



## Teach

Chuck Daehler said:


> I made a catch box out of scrap lumber, old blue jeans hung over a piece of rebar for a catch cloth.
> 
> ...and another smaller one from an old washing machine body. The later with green wood frame and legs, has a set of casters in the back to roll it around to position it. It's light weight and rolls around like a hand truck on the casters to put it away or position it.
> 
> It's also made/installed a couple twirly gig innertube targets, rotating on a rod attached to the washing machine body, over which I put garden hose to protect it. This was a present to my only fellow slingshoter here. Afterall, he gave me the junk washer to scavenge parts from...fitting he should get at least a catch box out of it. I got the motor, pump and a wad of springs and screws..and recycled the plastic and misc. metal at the scrap yard.
> 
> PS. Alfie (the slngshot eater) the alfa male, is always well dressed. His natural built in tux is handsome attire, don'tcha think? He was born on Valentine's Day morning 2014 in our laundry room where I set up a big ole cardboard box "hooch" for his mom to birth six puppies. He is coincidentally Lab looking but hasn't a speck of Laborador in him and he doesn't like water. He's about as cool a dog as I ever had. He sleeps with Susi, his mom sleeps with me. Sometimes if it's warm at night they both sleep on the floor and I get to sleep with my wife! I think Alfie will live at least 15 years which would make me about 84 when he passes away...given he goes to the happy hunting grounds before I do!


Great looking companion you have there Chuck.


----------



## fsimpson

....


----------



## fsimpson

i mostly shoot in my basement so i don`t need anything too heavy duty . pvc pipe frame with t shirts on top . did take awhile

to figure out the bottom `catch ` part ., i got tired of picking up all the marbles and steel balls on the floor . a dollar store hula hoop with dollar store mesh clothes bag stretched on it .plastic bowl in bottom catches all ...........


----------



## Incomudro

Just built this Plastic Barrel Catch Box today.

My original frame catch box had been beaten up over time, and when I moved in September, I trashed it.

Anyway, I love this barrel method!

Simple, sturdy, effective.

I highly recommend going this route for anyone wondering what kind of catch box to go with.





  








20160103 160352




__
Incomudro


__
Jan 3, 2016


__
2



Barrel Catch Box


----------



## logger

my catchbox, 400*400*400mm,can be folded.


----------



## Resigned User

Mine.. Simple and portable


----------



## Tag

Thanks for sharing Pop Shot, your catchbox looks great. I also enjoyed the video.


----------



## biclops




----------



## romanljc

romanljc said:


> A new one


A new one


----------



## pariana

Jeff Lazerface said:


> Mine is a bicycle rack that goes of the back of a car, It was perfect shape already and took me 10 minutes to make.


seems you need to be careful in everyshots.. there are many glass windows end up,right door,etc though i assume you're good shooter..


----------



## Jolly Roger

Found this beauty on eBay under ADS Targets.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Jolly Roger said:


> Found this beauty on eBay under ADS Targets.


Looks like a nice portable option. Let us know what you think if you purchase one!


----------



## Jolly Roger

I'm learning something about the forum everyday. I kow know that I need to specify that I did in fact purchase this item and really do like it. One drawback however, the top two rods are connected using surgical tubing which does or did not hold up. I will be looking at another attachment method. Such as a dowel drilled in both directions making that required 90 angle. Of course there is the more permanent option of using duct tape.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Another thing I failed to mention. For you died in the wool Americans, like myself, this product is made in the USA. Not a piece of Chinese Crap.


----------



## evo_rides

bayrat said:


> WHOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TOO MAKE THE #1 CACHBOX.
> THANKS BAYRAT BRUCE N.Y L.I.


Just threw together a portable/camp catchbox/travel case using an old Dewalt tool bag, a couple of t-shirts and some Spiderwire. Works great and should last forever.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

This is mine. Been using it for almost 5 years. Just change the targets depending on what I want to shoot at. It's about 4 feet wide by 3 feet tall. Had an a HVAC guy make it for me out of heavy galvanized steel.img]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171007/0de32775966e25444315875e4a1aa18e.jpg[/img]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomR

This is my backyard setup. Not very fancy, but has many targets to chose from. The looped sheet and towels are the backstop to
collect the ammo. The sheet on the ground in front helps to collect the ricochets. The paper target to the left is constructed
from presentation paper tacked between two 2x2's that I position in front of my catch setup. I just draw targets on the paper with
markers. I typically shoot from 33ft, but will also move back to 66ft and 90ft when the mood arises. I'm currently constructing
an indoor catch box for my basement as the weather is beginning to turn. The targets are an assortment of cans, an old pot lid,
steel tubes, and an air rifle spinner. The cans and tubes are strung using fencing wire.


----------



## Jskd82

I just built myself something a little more permanent that I can just leave out.


----------



## Cjw

Jskd82 said:


> I just built myself something a little more permanent that I can just leave out.


 looks great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flatband

Jskd82 said:


> I just built myself something a little more permanent that I can just leave out.


Where's the rain gutters? :rofl: That is one clean looking catchbox! Great job!


----------



## Flatband

Cjw said:


> This is mine. Been using it for almost 5 years. Just change the targets depending on what I want to shoot at. It's about 4 feet wide by 3 feet tall. Had an a HVAC guy make it for me out of heavy galvanized steel.img]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171007/0de32775966e25444315875e4a1aa18e.jpg[/img]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm waiting for the Puppet show to begin!!!!! That is a great box Bud!


----------



## S.C.Daniel

Incomudro said:


> Just built this Plastic Barrel Catch Box today.
> 
> My original frame catch box had been beaten up over time, and when I moved in September, I trashed it.
> 
> Anyway, I love this barrel method!
> 
> Simple, sturdy, effective.
> 
> I highly recommend going this route for anyone wondering what kind of catch box to go with.


I built one of these. I drilled a couple of 1/2" holes and run old arrows thru them to hold old clothes. The bottom of mine is old clothes too. Near the top of my cutout I have two holes for an arrow and I have a piece of Nylon webbing 4"X1" as a free swinging target. I got tired of tearing up cans and plastic bottles.

I'm thinking of building another from a 55 gallon drum and not having a cutout. I'll take the lid off and lay it on the ground with holes drilled for clothes of carpet scraps, and holes at the top for a Nylon webbing scrap spinner. Less work. I can always put the lid back on the drum after I shoot.


----------



## mostho

Jskd82 said:


> I just built myself something a little more permanent that I can just leave out.


wonderful one


----------



## mostho

Well this is my latest catchbox.
Yes I love caps as targets. Please notice the italian flag caps ( hope to target at least one...)
Yes I love cardboard and recycling.
Latest improvement the internal downhill for balls and hidden neodymium magnets.
Cordage is Dyneema that I use for spearfishing, stronger than steel and recyled hanging wire.










With speed clip for paper targeting (A4 here for reference)









And speed clip for cans









I can do everything here. Cushioning is provided by some layers of denim and an old pillow glued on the inner back. even 10mm leads are well cushioned. Of course it will move a lot...


----------



## Incomudro

Catchbox




__
Incomudro


__
Mar 12, 2018








Just picked this up for $15.00 on ebay.
I'm getting rid of my barrel because it took up too much walk in room in the shed.

I was looking for a catchbox that was light, and portable and I could quickly set out and take away.


----------



## mostho

Probably my 20th version of Catchbox, the sturdier.
Still lovely for static or out door.


----------



## skarrd

these are some that I have used over time,the barrel is my current,and I think the best catchbox I have used,my indoor/BB catchbox is just a banana boc from Kroger with a towel and some paracord[no pic sorry]


----------



## skarrd

not sure how that happened but bhere is the other catch,lol


----------



## MakoPat

bayrat said:


> WHOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TOO MAKE THE #1 CACHBOX.
> THANKS BAYRAT BRUCE N.Y L.I.


Makimg my 1st catch box in 25 years. So thanks fod starting this one, friend.
And thanks for all the info. Slingers.


----------



## Arky

Its so cool seeing all the great ideas. I am about to make my own and all these pictures has but my brain goin!!


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble

Pawpawsailor said:


> Mine is an ongoing experiment...





Pawpawsailor said:


> 'mrpaint' said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Pawpawsailor' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is an ongoing experiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a great thing pawpaw, excellent design and execution. when might they be available for sale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not selling these, but I gave the design to a lady at a local fabric store called Lasting Creations. You can call Mrs. Charlotte Ashley directly and order from her. The number is 251-267-2118. She charges $65.00 for Sunbrella and $50.00 for heavy Duck Canvass. This does not include the dowel rod, the sacrificial drop cloth, or the cord for hanging it and for the target can.
Click to expand...

Mrs. Charlotte Ashley passed away a while back. Her daughter Rhonda is running the shop now. And Rhonda's daughter, the name escapes me at the moment, still makes these when requested. I am currently ordering one for when I go camping.

Keith


----------



## skarrd

my new experimental


----------



## Tag

Looks great


----------



## goodflite

Old video but I'm still using this catchbox with few changes since then. It's very strong and stable for being lightweight and portable - and the frame was only 3 bucks from a mission store on half-price day. The targets are cut from light, slick conveyor belting and only a couple of have ripped so far.


----------



## skropi

goodflite said:


> Old video but I'm still using this catchbox with few changes since then. It's very strong and stable for being lightweight and portable - and the frame was only 3 bucks from a mission store on half-price day. The targets are cut from light, slick conveyor belting and only a couple of have ripped so far.


I had a similar one, just not foldable. Very nice indeed!


----------



## goodflite

skropi said:


> goodflite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old video but I'm still using this catchbox with few changes since then. It's very strong and stable for being lightweight and portable - and the frame was only 3 bucks from a mission store on half-price day. The targets are cut from light, slick conveyor belting and only a couple of have ripped so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar one, just not foldable. Very nice indeed!
Click to expand...

Thanks skropi. I have some heavy canvas with circus tent colors so i'm going to make canvas side and back panels to replace the coroplast panels. When or if I ever get done, it will have even more of a carnival shooting gallery theme. I may even make some clown face targets from the belting material.


----------



## Rattler

Current setup









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ash

New targets arrived today, so my catch box is set up for the training game I call "Gates". Orange rubber 60, 50, 40 and 30mm spinners. Count the number of shots to hit the four targets once each.

Do five rounds of that each day and write down the total score. Compare your scores as time goes by to see your progress.

I've also got 40 and 30mm stainless steel spinners to try out. Much harder to see in this low light range, but should last a long time.


----------



## slingitgood

this is a cupboard that I got from the local op shop $5. oh forgot to say target is a 20M pistol target


----------



## RenegadeShooter

I like that with the door on the cupboard. Mine does not have the door. At some point you can mount a mirror on the door to show yourself while shooting on video.


----------



## slingitgood

H*** no I would crack mirror if I looked at it then I would have 7 Years bad luck :WasntMe: :banana:


----------



## Tag

Nice set up


----------



## MakoPat

Think y'all might like this one. Temporary set up for when you are out and about.


----------



## skarrd

made a new *portable8 today for the BB and 1/4 in.shooters tops of 6 pack carriers and a piece of baling wire for the spinners.


----------



## slingitgood

hey Marko Pat Awesome hammock I to camp and hunt with a hammock only way to go good set up. skald I love your easy portable8 that is so simple


----------



## skarrd

slingitgood said:


> hey Marko Pat Awesome hammock I to camp and hunt with a hammock only way to go good set up. skald I love your easy portable8 that is so s


Thanks,the simpler the betterIMHO


----------



## Tag

Thanks MakoPat for sharing Looks like an amazing place.


----------



## Tag

Nice catchbox Skard, I really like mine.


----------



## BushpotChef

slingitgood said:


> this is a cupboard that I got from the local op shop $5. oh forgot to say target is a 20M pistol target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1020717.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1020718.jpg


Wow I honestly can't believe I haven't thought of this already LOL. With the addition of renegade Shooters idea for a mirror, this could be the perfect catch box. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## devils son in law

MakoPat said:


> Think y'all might like this one. Temporary set up for when you are out and about.


Whew, for a moment there I thought you were going to use your rain tarp for a backstop!! :nono:


----------



## Ordo

My metrosexual box.


----------



## skarrd

these are my catchboxes 1st pic is my 11yd and 50 yd,2nd pic is my 25yd from my shooting point,the rest are closer ups


----------



## skropi

skarrd said:


> these are my catchboxes 1st pic is my 11yd and 50 yd,2nd pic is my 25yd from my shooting point,the rest are closer ups


Dream yard, dream setup ????


----------



## skarrd

skropi said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these are my catchboxes 1st pic is my 11yd and 50 yd,2nd pic is my 25yd from my shooting point,the rest are closer ups
> 
> 
> 
> Dream yard, dream setup
Click to expand...

Thanks,sure a pain to mow tho,lol.


----------



## skropi

skarrd said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these are my catchboxes 1st pic is my 11yd and 50 yd,2nd pic is my 25yd from my shooting point,the rest are closer ups
> 
> 
> 
> Dream yard, dream setup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,sure a pain to mow tho,lol.
Click to expand...

Who mows when he can shoot??? ????


----------



## Ordo

No face, no arms human spinner.


----------



## Ordo

Enemy destroyed!


----------



## skarrd

skropi said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these are my catchboxes 1st pic is my 11yd and 50 yd,2nd pic is my 25yd from my shooting point,the rest are closer ups
> 
> 
> 
> Dream yard, dream setup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,sure a pain to mow tho,lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who mows when he can shoot???
Click to expand...

got snakes so gotta keep the grass low,so I can see them to shoot them,lol


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these are my catchboxes 1st pic is my 11yd and 50 yd,2nd pic is my 25yd from my shooting point,the rest are closer ups
> 
> 
> 
> Dream yard, dream setup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,sure a pain to mow tho,lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who mows when he can shoot???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got snakes so gotta keep the grass low,so I can see them to shoot them,lol
Click to expand...

One of my bucket list hunts: rattlers with a sling 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these are my catchboxes 1st pic is my 11yd and 50 yd,2nd pic is my 25yd from my shooting point,the rest are closer ups
> 
> 
> 
> Dream yard, dream setup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,sure a pain to mow tho,lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who mows when he can shoot???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got snakes so gotta keep the grass low,so I can see them to shoot them,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my bucket list hunts: rattlers with a sling
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

around here its copperheads [small] and occasionally a water moccasin [large] they are elusive until they get ready to strike then you can nail them.usually a marble or 1/2 in lead. something heavy.


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Pawpawsailor said:


> Mine is an ongoing experiment...


Has anyone made and tried this one? Seems to be something worth duplicating.


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Another great idea for a homemade catch box with some real class



fsa46 said:


>


----------



## skropi

So, I found the catch box which will end my journey for the perfect one! This is highly portable, you can see the box it comes in. I was contemplating getting a Chinese one from eBay or AliExpress, but this thing was much cheaper, available locally, and.....much much bigger. I need a big catch box as I want to have a variety of targets hanged at all times! It's 5 minutes to take it apart or install! Perfect for travelling or for home ????
They do market it as a "fabric closet" though, and I wonder why....????


----------



## M.J

This is what I have right now. It's a recycling tote with a length of paracord across the front and shirts hanging from a dowell rod in back. Opening measures 14.5"x21".


----------



## bayrat

Hay everyone thanks for all your input on my post that I made a few years ago
I really think there are Grate ideas out there.I know you all helped a lot of others to get set up.I just wanted to Thank You All. Bruce Bayrat


----------



## MakoPat

RenegadeShooter said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is an ongoing experiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made and tried this one? Seems to be something worth duplicating.
Click to expand...

I tried, but my material was a moving blanket. Shot straight through it.
Going to try again with a new material.

Wednesday I made this. Not a great catchbox, but fun.


----------



## RenegadeShooter

A Pizza Box filled with rags or a towel makes a great portable slingshot catch box. A target can even be glued or taped to the box.


----------



## bayrat

Yup that’s all I do,Any box that comes in the mail ,I fill it with old tee shirts ,rags from the one before.put a few bullseyes on it each side bring it ouside.when it gets to bad looking or rained on just make another.It saves all most all the ammo.Id like to make things so I will copy ideas from your pictures. Thanks for all your input. I’m would like to think it helps everyone!


----------



## MakoPat

RenegadeShooter said:


> A Pizza Box filled with rags or a towel makes a great portable slingshot catch box. A target can even be glued or taped to the box.


I had a few easy see sticker targets. I had a towel in there. I like the sound.


----------



## Incomudro

catchbox1 (2)




__
Incomudro


__
Jan 2, 2020








Everytime I make a catchbox, I think THIS is the one.
Then eventually I make or in one case brought) a new one.

So... Here is my latest.

The store brought catchbox I had was too flimsy.

The barrel too large.

I want something I can take out and place, but carry away and store in a small space.

This storage box is working nicely.

Plus the ability to remove the lid makes retrieving ammo easy, as well as changing backstop material when the time comes.


----------



## Valery

В моей квартире так


----------



## NSFC

This was posted befoer but here it is again. This was an oldie but goodie 1980's house speaker box. Its still got the fabric onthe outside and the plastic protective corners on it. I made two of these one for me and the 2nd for my 12yr old nephew who im getting into slingshots. Its particle board but its an inch thick so i just cant leave it out side, good thing it has built in handles.

I blew up a full [attachment black spray can today so the entire inside is black. It was pretty cool.

These are some early attempts of clay ammo, a nibbler and knarly natural just some assembly required.


----------



## J3ff

My big at home box that I made from half in plywood with a shower curtain, and my store bought portable box.


----------



## dross80

Here's mine:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Working on this black one for a couple weeks now out of a scrap crate thrown out at work. 
The one on the blue barrel is another crate, but it has some nice 3/4 birch plywood, so will prob cut it up for sling making Matt


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

